# Funds - How much is enough ?



## ebinmoothedam (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello

I am planning a 3 week visit to Australia and is going to apply the visa this week. I am told in this forum that I need to submit documents that prove I have enough funds with me. Well I really dont know how much is enough, and I am sure I dont have lots as I come from the typical *middle class* Indian family.

Well I plan to submit the following.

1) My salary account transaction statement- which will not have any savings in it. (I earn only about 345 AUD and finish it up by the end of the month)

2) My personal account statement - which will have about 2k AUD, that i deposited one day before as cash for my travel purpose.

3) Details of an add on VISA credit card - which has about 1k AUD credit limit..which I plan to use for any purchases I would need in Australia.

4) Documents showing fixed deposits in banks which my parents have - comes to about 13500 AUD. *Will this be of any help ?*

5) A letter from parents stating they would help me with finance if I need it in Australia.

6) The offer letter from employer to prove that I am employed in India. I joined this company only one year back, so would that be a problem where the case officer can suspect I am going to Australia looking for job ?

7) A letter from my employer that leave has been granted for 3 weeks.

8) My travel itinerary...which I have posted somewhere else in the same forum

What I am concerned is, my salary is very low compared to Australian standards so I am worried if they will reject my visa stating I do not have enough savings ? and also that I might look for jobs in Australia in a tourist visa ?

Would they ask like why I deposited cash just few days before applying for the visa ? Well the reason is, cash was associated with other business and I had to pull it back and put in my savings for my travel purpose.

Also,* does every one have to attend the visa interview* ? or is it for those people who apply for other visas ? or like the case officer decides to call or he can grant a visa without further checking ?

This is my first time adventure to go out of my country and explore something new and I really do not want to get disappointed.

Ebin


----------



## ebinmoothedam (Mar 13, 2012)

Would appreciate a response from the experts here.. I am applying for this tomorrow...


----------



## Jarana (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi Ebin,

I don't think there is a straight answer to this one. My husband is Pakistani and has been rejected a tourist visa twice. The second time, I provided evidence of my six figure income, a lease in Malaysia to our condo and he still got knocked back. I will add that my husband is clean as a whistle--no criminal record whatsoever. Both times the, reason for denial was something to the effect of not presenting enough evidence of ties to his home country and two, because of the current political situation in Pakistan.

I'm sorry I don't have a better reply for you than that. At the end of the day, we're at the mercy of the one with the stamp. 

Personally, I think you present strong evidence. I do wish you the best of luck!


----------



## ebinmoothedam (Mar 13, 2012)

Dear Jarana

Thanks for the reply.

Well I know there are other factors that visa officers look into when deciding on whether to grant or deny but when I checked for visa pre-requisites for NZ, they say one should have atleast NZ$ 1000 /Month or NZ$ 400/Month if a sponsor is there. Well if some information like this is provided by them, then we can make sure that atleast these things are covered and less worried.

Somewhere in the forum I had read that you should be ok with OZ$5000 (well i am not ok abut that!!!)...I am not sure if this is a figure what the visa officers refer to. Also, my agent told me that since I do not know any one in Australia sponsoring my visit and accomodation he doubts if I can get a visa granted. Alse he asked me my age (30yrs / unmarried). I dont know why !

Well anyways I am applying tomorrow for the tourist visa as I have saved money for the visa and I will only use it for this.

Regarding about your husband, is he in Austraila now or still trying to be in Australia.


----------



## Jarana (Jan 18, 2012)

I wish I had a better answer for you but all you can do is present the best evidence you can. Mostly, I believe they are most concerned that you will be returning to your home country so if you can show evidence of a lease, mortgage, a family, job, etc....you might be good to go. 

My husband is in university in Subang Jaya, Malaysia. We rent an apartment here in both our names but I work at sea and fly back to Australia to join my ship. Otherwise, I live here with him. I'm on a higher income and even with proving that we have a residence here in Malaysia, had proof of my income and a letter from the university regarding my husband's status as a student, he was still denied. One of their other reasons is because I was sponsoring him for the visit, they believed he wouldn't leave. It looks like sometimes, you're damned if you do, damned if you don't. So again, all you can do is present your application as thoroughly as possible and pray! 


P.S. We are getting ready now to apply for his PR spouse visa now anyway.


----------



## ebinmoothedam (Mar 13, 2012)

Jarana

"It looks like sometimes, you're damned if you do, damned if you don't."

That answers everything 

If they look in to my application with suspicion...there are reasons for me to not return back. But again, if they look the other way around, I have a job for me to return back.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

ebinmoothadam, i think your document is quite precise. I don't see any reason they're not letting you in. as long you hold the tourist visa and has no intention to look for job there otherwise they gonna send you back right you step down from the plane.
As far as i remember i bring only AUD1000 cash in hand and they don't even ask how much you got there.
No worries bro., you're heading to Aus, not the UK.


----------



## ebinmoothedam (Mar 13, 2012)

nemesis said:


> ebinmoothadam, i think your document is quite precise. I don't see any reason they're not letting you in. as long you hold the tourist visa and has no intention to look for job there otherwise they gonna send you back right you step down from the plane.
> As far as i remember i bring only AUD1000 cash in hand and they don't even ask how much you got there.
> No worries bro., you're heading to Aus, not the UK.


Ah that feels better... I have no intention to look for a job in Australia and I plan to submit my travel itinerary , if it helps in anyways. Also I guess an email from the hotel people stating my room confirmation is enough proof, but I have booked only for the day of arrival as I don't want to waste money if I don't like something there. Hope this wont be an issue ! Also, will I have an interview by the immi people at the airport ?

Well this is the first time I am applying for a visa, and the first time I am preparing my self to travel alone across the sea to another country and this forum has helped me lots.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

ebinmoothadam, no worries, just show them your tourist visa in case you were called for some 'interview'.
To be honest i've been stopped once in the airport due to my name from two words link to one single word which stated in my student visa release by australia embassy in malaysia. Custom keep asking me whole lot of question about my name.
Aussie government welcomes tourist to spend in their country.
Please be advice do not bring your CV or any working related documents with you or you gonna heading home direct.


----------



## Jarana (Jan 18, 2012)

ebinmoothedam said:


> Hello
> 
> Well I plan to submit the following.
> 
> ...


My hubby never attended any interview. Just submit your documents and either get the visa or a denial letter stating the reason for the denial. I think your documentation would be sufficient though from what I've heard others say, I would provide something showing documentation of home ownership/rental, etc just for good measure.


----------



## Jarana (Jan 18, 2012)

nemesis said:


> ebinmoothadam, no worries, just show them your tourist visa in case you were called for some 'interview'.
> To be honest i've been stopped once in the airport due to my name from two words link to one single word which stated in my student visa release by australia embassy in malaysia. Custom keep asking me whole lot of question about my name.
> Aussie government welcomes tourist to spend in their country.
> Please be advice do not bring your CV or any working related documents with you or you gonna heading home direct.


Nemesis, I believe what the OP was asking in regards to an interview was will he/she be interviewed in order to be granted the visa. I've not heard of anyone being interviewed for a tourist visa but I'm not sure if they do that or not.


----------



## Jarana (Jan 18, 2012)

nemesis said:


> ebinmoothadam, i think your document is quite precise. I don't see any reason they're not letting you in. as long you hold the tourist visa and has no intention to look for job there otherwise they gonna send you back right you step down from the plane.
> As far as i remember i bring only AUD1000 cash in hand and they don't even ask how much you got there.
> No worries bro., you're heading to Aus, not the UK.


I agree. You present a fairly strong case. But being from a high risk country, it can sometimes be such a pain in the bum  If you can't prove strong ties to your home country, you risk denial. But ebin, don't worry. I think you are going to be just fine!


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Jarana, you're rite, normally they won't interview you when you apply for tourist visa.
It depends luck too, if they found you suspicious when you step in their airport, they'll call you for checking documents, check you luggage, why you're here...etc
They have the right to do so


----------



## Jarana (Jan 18, 2012)

nemesis said:


> Jarana, you're rite, normally they won't interview you when you apply for tourist visa.
> It depends luck too, if they found you suspicious when you step in their airport, they'll call you for checking documents, check you luggage, why you're here...etc
> They have the right to do so


Precisely. Being granted the visa doesn't guarantee your entry. That's up to customs when you get there so you did bring up a very good point earlier. Don't get caught with a resume/CV on you or anything that might make them suspect you're planning on job hunting or doing something that goes against the conditions of your visa. They'll put you on the next flight back to India and put a ban on you for several years as well.

Again, it's just so hard to say. Getting the visa itself is simply up to the immigration officer that is processing the application. The amount of funds looks just fine. I would be more concerned with proving that you'll return to India at the end of your stay. That is what they are most concerned about. You seem to have covered that bit quite well. I again would just suggest that you submit documentation proving your residence....i.e. a mortgage, deed to your home, rental agreement/lease, etc. If you're married and have family that depend on you in India, that is also evidence of ties to your home country as well.

Best of luck to you! Keep us posted.


----------



## ebinmoothedam (Mar 13, 2012)

nemesis said:


> Please be advice do not bring your CV or any working related documents with you or you gonna heading home direct.


I am not bringing any of those documents ! Well I planned to bring my motorcycle helmet in case if I get to ride motorcycles, but I got an advice that it should be clean or otherwise I will have to get it cleaned or something for a fees. Well, I am not bringing my helmet either !!!!


----------



## ebinmoothedam (Mar 13, 2012)

Jarana said:


> I would provide something showing documentation of home ownership/rental, etc just for good measure.


Well, I don't have any of such documents stating I own property here. I can submit a document that I own a motorcycle but that doesn't make any sense I guess !


----------



## Jarana (Jan 18, 2012)

ebinmoothedam said:


> I am not bringing any of those documents ! Well I planned to bring my motorcycle helmet in case if I get to ride motorcycles, but I got an advice that it should be clean or otherwise I will have to get it cleaned or something for a fees. Well, I am not bringing my helmet either !!!!


Oh dear, didn't mean to make you panic! No one was implying that you would bring them. It's always just a bit of free advice. 

By all means, bring your helmet!  (I advised you of that...lol). Quarantine is just very strict so if you're bringing any sporting equipment, shoes, boots, etc, just make sure there's not any dirt on it and you'll be fine!


----------



## Jarana (Jan 18, 2012)

ebinmoothedam said:


> Well, I don't have any of such documents stating I own property here. I can submit a document that I own a motorcycle but that doesn't make any sense I guess !


No worries. Just relax, submit the application and cross your fingers!


----------

